

Google raises maximum size for Android apps to 4GB - Mitt
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Google-raises-maximum-size-for-Android-apps-to-4GB-1464302.html

======
schmrz
I hope they took into account that the /cache partition is quite small (45.2MB
on Galaxy S running CyanogenMod). For me it's not even possible to install
applications that are bigger than a few megabytes. For example, I can't
install World of Goo directly from the market app.

Edit: I probably should explain. Market seems to download apps to /cache
partition before installing them.

